# Finally some pics



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Not had this long so What do you guys think? I have not done too much but not sure if i want to change anything. would like to know some good and bad points about this form others. cheers 

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g450/spikey_jay/101_0672-1.jpg

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g450/spikey_jay/101_0670-1.jpg

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g450/spikey_jay/101_0681.jpg

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g450/spikey_jay/101_0687.jpg

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g450/spikey_jay/101_0689.jpg

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g450/spikey_jay/101_0691.jpg


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks ok mate, but is it not a GTST??...lose the GTR badges.
Always like the sunroof editions. Makes a nice difference


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

GT-R badges on GTS-T's are not legal.


----------



## Hook&Skylined (Dec 3, 2011)

Skyline_500R said:


> GT-R badges on GTS-T's are not legal.


lol +1


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

I actually like it alot buddy but also tend to agree with the above, lose the GTR badges. Id also lose the shopping list at the same time, think it will improve the overall look a huge amount. But as i say, look pretty tuff . Enjoy


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Have to agree with the stickers mate but if you like them as with badges then you keep'em mate....simple


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah think badges will go this is how I got it but it does have the gtr engine pumping out 816 bhp glad you all like it it's my first 1 and it's amazing also have loads of paperwork so always good.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

JayR33 said:


> Yeah think badges will go this is how I got it but it does have the gtr engine pumping out 816 bhp glad you all like it it's my first 1 and it's amazing also have loads of paperwork so always good.


The RB26 looks pretty normal to me, is there a speclist and some kind of dynosheet to go with the 816bhp or do the GT-R badges ad the >400 bhp?

Car looks very nice b.t.w.


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah have dyno sheet it is forged hks and 2540 s fitted that was with them turned up and just had new belt fitted and ran 400bhp without the turbo pipes fitted so 0.8 boost on actuators. Hks gold ecu. However problem with it smoking at the moment and going to sky-engineering down your end to get sorted.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok, that's my tuner too, so maybe catch up. 816BHP is very much for 2540's.
probably 600 sounds better and is still a lot of fun. 

HKS USA GT2540R Turbo


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

nice looking car matey


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

It does not run that amount I would like about 500bhp and keep the engine lasting longer don't need anymore than that. But thanks for the reply s guys I am learning alot about these and running costs also does not help I had my discovery set on fire in Bielefeld at the weekend. Oh well that's why we have insurance.


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi again all been talking to a friend over here and trying to take his r34 off his hands if i can get this i might be letting this go as is for 6,500 pounds on here if any 1 is interested sorry in wrong thread but not 100% as of yet???


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Gotta love the Toyota racing developments sticker......


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Dont get me wrong i love stickers,but i hate it when they dont correspond to parts on the car.
TRD sticker on a Nissan jeez get em all off quick :thumbsup:


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

JayR33 said:


> Yeah think badges will go this is how I got it but it does have the gtr engine pumping out 816 bhp glad you all like it it's my first 1 and it's amazing also have loads of paperwork so always good.



Lets just clear the fact that the engine never made that kind of power?

some have tryed to lie about power on this page....

All have failed!

Ron


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Obviously there are alot of people that are upset about others making over 400 bhp I am stating facts and figures I do not need to lie about anything it's what I took on. At the moment it has 400bhp without turbos spooling hard and they push out 350 each.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah think badges will go this is how I got it but it does have the gtr engine pumping out 816 bhp glad you all like it it's my first 1 and it's amazing also have loads of paperwork so always good. 

aparently you did correct your statement...

unless you have 3 of those chargers, you wont even get near 800.


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

According to my maths at school I believe 400 from engine plus. X2 350 which is 700 I believe 400 plus 700 is more than 800 but we all know it does not work like that so it has alot of power that's all I care. Anyways thanks for the replys hope all is good and every1 has a good Xmas cheers


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome way to work out power figures going on here :thumbsup:

400 tops is my bet, who's up next?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

ROB_GTR said:


> Awesome way to work out power figures going on here :thumbsup:
> 
> 400 tops is my bet, who's up next?


Well if its 400 + 350 + 350 I reckon roughly 1400 at the wheels give or take a few bhp


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

andyc said:


> Well if its 400 + 350 + 350 I reckon roughly 1400 at the wheels give or take a few bhp


:clap: indeed!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This guy is right.

Firstly do not remove the GTR badge, keep it, looks nice, who cares what others say.

(Although I have removed GTR badges from a GTR myself :nervous

Secondly, I do believe your car is 1400hp minus 580hp lost somewhere.

The car looks nice. Also the TRD sticker.. why not, it's a racing sticker, looks cool.


I like your enthusiasm.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheers Nigel-power I thinks there's some upset as my gts-t has more power than some gtr s so there dealing with it by having a cry on here but I am a big boy and can take there critism as its all they have to do. Plus I did say we all know power figures do not work like that. So maybe reading threads properly is a good idea lol. I love it


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

JayR33 said:


> According to my maths at school I believe 400 from engine plus. X2 350 which is 700 I believe 400 plus 700 is more than 800 but we all know it does not work like that so it has alot of power that's all I care. Anyways thanks for the replys hope all is good and every1 has a good Xmas cheers



Ohh my........ 

well consiter you might need to go back to school again..

First of all... 400 bhp without any boost? cmon not gonna happend.

that said, you cant just say engine makes x ammont of power, and turbo y ammont of power, and then just put em together!

The ammont of power the turbo is rated at is how mutch it can support up to.
because you mount a turbo thats rated to 300 bhp, does NOT! mean you gain 300 bhp.

Besides this, theres a lot other things that have to be changed in order to make the turbo perform its best.



Just get it dynoed...


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Fully agree mate not had it long so its the start of a project.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

JayR33 said:


> Cheers Nigel-power I thinks there's some upset as my gts-t has more power than some gtr s so there dealing with it by having a cry on here but I am a big boy and can take there critism as its all they have to do. Plus I did say we all know power figures do not work like that. So maybe reading threads properly is a good idea lol. I love it


You obviously don' 'get' sarcasm ^^^^

Its all well and good having 1,000,000,000 BHP like you do but putting it on the ground and using it is where a GTR makes the difference so your 816 BHP will be whooped by a 400 BHP GTR.

You stated and i quote 'pumping out 816 BHP' so i am not too sure where you come up with that figure although the engine (from the blurred pic) looks fairly standard so my bet is 400 BHP max.

IF it is 'pumping out 816 BHP' i suggest to start saving ALL your money as i also bet it will go bang fairly soon

Can i have dibs on the TRD sticker if you decide to sell it? :nervous:


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*r33*

im putting my guess at 450... if and a big "IF" it does have anywhere near the power stated by the time he's got the power down a standard gtr would be going over the finish line.....
watching this thread with keen interest 

:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Leave the guy alone you bullies. 

I know you are all F1 technicians and can even tell how much a car is putting out just by looking at a photo... 

He only wanted to show you some photos of his pride and joy that's all. 


And if u want to buy a TRD sticker, go on eBay.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

danny-scott2308 said:


> im putting my guess at 450... if and a big "IF" it does have anywhere near the power stated by the time he's got the power down a standard gtr would be going over the finish line.....
> watching this thread with keen interest
> 
> :blahblah::blahblah:


You are very smart, specially now that you are visualising a race.

Seriously have you got nothing better to do? You have just found something that makes you feel you know it all.

Show you keen interest in something more useful than a pointless threads like this.


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ha ha funny how a 400 bhp gtr can beat mine as I ended a carrera s and a m5 on the autobahn when they were reaching just over 170mph oh yeah and I believe the m5 is 500+ not sure why some of you think it's that hard for some power to be gained from these engines.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

do you even know, how mutch have to be done, to achive 800 bhp?

as said, get it to a dyno, and upload the printout.. ore get it on a track, and post the time..

ill pay the dyno if it makes above 800..


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

JayR33 said:


> Ha ha funny how a 400 bhp gtr can beat mine as I ended a carrera s and a m5 on the autobahn when they were reaching just over 170mph oh yeah and I believe the m5 is 500+ not sure why some of you think it's that hard for some power to be gained from these engines.




dream on


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Whats the complete engine spec?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

JayR33 said:


> Hi again all been talking to a friend over here and trying to take his r34 off his hands if i can get this i might be letting this go as is for 6,500 pounds on here if any 1 is interested sorry in wrong thread but not 100% as of yet???


Selling an 800bhp r33 for £6500? Why so cheap?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RonniNielsen said:


> ill pay the dyno if it makes above 800..


Mine makes 1500hp, please pay for my dyno I'll show you.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

JayR33 said:


> Ha ha funny how a 400 bhp gtr can beat mine as I ended a carrera s and a m5 on the autobahn when they were reaching just over 170mph oh yeah and I believe the m5 is 500+ not sure why some of you think it's that hard for some power to be gained from these engines.


Bahhhhhaaaaahh hahahahahahahah :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Sorry just had to let that out. 

A BMW M5 is limited to 155 MPH unless the limiter has been removed also they are capable of 200 MPH so i believe. So you would be beaten by this as a GTS-T gearbox would not allow you to get to that kind of speed (i may be wrong though)

A carrera s ............ meh! my old Toyota celica would give one a good run.
Now if you said a 911 turbo i may have been reasonably impressed and given you 450 - 500 BHP.......

I know what it takes to go from standard to 400 BHP. I also know what it takes to go from 400 BHP to 500 BHP and then onto 600 + BHP and that is an awful lot if you do it right and keep it reliable, it costs a hell of a lot too.
So from 600+ to 800+ is a hell of a lot yet again and some serious parts / money to be thrown at it.
Its not just a case of bolting on 2 massive turbo's and saying you get 800+ BHP because you don't.
Throw 20k at it and you would be a lot closer, but why bother? Its a GTS-T FFS so that sort of power would be pointless and pretty un-driveable.

There are some big power GTS-T's floating around and some serious money has been spent on them but even still a well sorted 800 BHP GTS-T would still have its ass handed to it by a 500 BHP GTR as the GTR is designed to put the power down and not loose traction etc where the GTS-T would spin its ass off and not get very far.

Please wake up and stop dreaming!

I am happy that you love your car and think a lot of it but it aint 800 / 1400 or even 10000000000000 BHP for shit!
Keep the enthusiasm and enjoy your car but don't bullshit a bullshitter and the likes of people that REALLY KNOW about RB26 engines because you will (and are doing) make yourself sound silly.

Nuff said :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

RonniNielsen said:


> do you even know, how mutch have to be done, to achive 800 bhp?
> 
> as said, get it to a dyno, and upload the printout.. ore get it on a track, and post the time..
> 
> ill pay the dyno if it makes above 800..


I'll pay the dyno if it makes over 500! :thumbsup:


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't actually believe people are telling me what I have moved out the way on the autobahn thats good. anyways as I said before there is a problem with it smoking so needs to be looked at hence the price but that's if I could get a 34 but it's. Not looking promising I see every1 is getting there 2pence worth. Shame about all the hate on this good forum


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Its not hate,people on here just dont like bullshit,thats what makes it a good forum.

When you truly build and maintain a high hp Skyline,you will appreciate the work that goes into it.

So when someone comes along spouting about 800hp,you are asking for trouble :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Its not hate,people on here just dont like bullshit,thats what makes it a good forum.
> 
> When you truly build and maintain a high hp Skyline,you will appreciate the work that goes into it.
> 
> So when someone comes along spouting about 800hp,you are asking for trouble :thumbsup:


What he ^^^ said :thumbsup:


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Fully agree myself when it's repaired and all done will get it dynoed and put up fact figures. Till then I am still learning alot from the forum and all is good.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

JayR33 said:


> According to my maths at school I believe 400 from engine plus. X2 350 which is 700 I believe 400 plus 700 is more than 800 but we all know it does not work like that so it has alot of power that's all I care. Anyways thanks for the replys hope all is good and every1 has a good Xmas cheers


this is awesome :nervous: :runaway:


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

old post i know but had to put this on here 

its not hate or anything its just alot of guys were against me for what ever reason they have. but really glad its sorted now with a few slight errors to finally getting it back up to spec.

shopping list is coming off and few other changes to be made.


finally had the car sorted at sky engineering and ran 652hp at wheels but still having ignition problems and some other bits but should be running more. so cant wait to get her back. so much for the qualified guys that think they know everything by looking at a picture. makes me laugh out loud


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

JayR33 said:


> old post i know but had to put this on here
> 
> its not hate or anything its just alot of guys were against me for what ever reason they have. but really glad its sorted now with a few slight errors to finally getting it back up to spec.
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:

By looking at an out of focus pic too.
Enjoy your car mate and forget what anyone say's it's your car and you do what you want with it.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Just read this thread from start to finish for the first time and it is absolutely hilarious , had me in histerics ! Love the enthusiam jay keep it up


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

:runaway:

I had forgotten all about this thread!

Glad your having fun with your car, keep smiling and enjoying your high power car :nervous:


----------

